# server, router, con problemas

## pelelademadera

bueno, me decidi a pasar mi server a gentoo. previamente lo tenia con arch, y tengo problemas al compartir internet, con ip estatica en el cliente.

la cosa es asi.

tengo 2 placas de red. eth0 va al modem y eth1 a un swith.

la configuracion del server es la siguiente

/etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0="dhcp"
> 
> config_eth1="172.16.1.1 netmask 255.255.0.0"

 

la configuracion de iptables

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> iptables -F
> 
> iptables -t nat -F
> ...

  y un bloqueo de puertos.

despues hago

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

que lo agregue en local.start

hasta ahi todo bien.

cuando me quiero conectar en un cliente, no logro tener acceso a internet, esta es la configuracion en uno de ellos

/etc/conf.f/net

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0="172.16.1.100 netmask 255.255.0.0"
> 
> routes_eth0="default via 172.16.1.1"

 

y en /etc/resolv.conf

 *Quote:*   

> nameserver 172.16.1.1

 

asi lo tenia en arch (el server, el cliente siempre tubo gentoo) y andaba perfecto.

ahora, lo raro es que si me conecto por dhcp (el server es servidor dhcp con dhcp precisamente) anda todo perfecto

paso la configuracion de dhcpd.conf del server

 *Quote:*   

> ddns-update-style interim;
> 
> ignore client-updates;
> 
> subnet 172.16.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 {
> ...

 

gracias de antemano.

----------

## techimation

Que servicios gestiona el servidor?

Lo pregunto porque tienes puesto como DNS el mismo servidor y sin un BIND te podria no resolver webs.

Por otro lado, yo no le veo nada raro, procura poner un dns externo en las maquinas de la red local que estan detras del servidor.

Tambien comprueba que cada equipo puede establecer conexion con el siguiente, me explico, comprueba que las maquinas locales vean el servidor y este les conteste con un PING, comprueba tambien que el servidor tenga acceso a internet haciendole un PING a un dominio, si no contesta, prueba con una IP publica, 80.58.0.33 es un DNS de telefonica.

Si te contesta el ping a la IP pero al dominio no, modifica el /etc/resolv.conf o instala un BIND en la maquina.

Si tienes conexion a internet y las maquinas locales ven el servidor, esta claro que el fallo esta en el iptables, prueba a intentar conectarte desde una maquina interna con una tabla IPTABLES limpia y con el bit de forward activado, si tienes conexion, ya sabes en donde esta el problema!  :Very Happy: 

Suerte... espero serte de ayuda!  :Wink: 

----------

## Luciernaga

A mi me ocurre algo parecido ..., he seguido a pies juntillas el manual "Guía de enrutamiento doméstico" de Gentoo y en el servidor no tengo problemas pero en los clientes los navegadores no navegan, en cambio si tengo conexión con el servidor ...

Al configurar las líneas para "asegurarnos los servicios que solo trabajan para la LAN" en el iptables me dió un aviso que no sé si es un error (tal vez) ..., la admiración (!) me dice que es (--option) y que la tengo que anteponer y me deja continuar, a ver si capturo el pantallazo y lo subo al hilo ...

Este es el único problema que tengo ... ?????????????

Saludos  :Wink: 

PostData:

Sobre a lo que me refiero más arriba es lo siguiente:

En el manual citado se transcribe iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport bootps -i ! ${LAN} -j REJECT y siguientes líneas que contienen un carácter de cierre_admiración que, al ejecutarla, devuelve el aviso de incorrección y supongo que no se ejecuta, pues bien acabo de modificar esa línea por iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport bootps ! -i ${LAN} -j REJECT y siguientes aceptándose el comando correctamente, peeeeeeeero ...... continuo igual se comunican server/cliente y cliente/server con un ping pero el navegador/cliente no encuentra la IP pública de Internet ...

Por supuesto que el server navega correctamente ....

?????????

[IMG]http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/2232/pingq.jpg[/IMG]

¡Ah! se me olvidaba, en el server al iniciar me sale esta línea SIOCADDRT: No such process después de cargar los drivers de las tarjetas de red (Gigabit) eth0 y eth1 .....

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> A mi me ocurre algo parecido ..., he seguido a pies juntillas el manual "Guía de enrutamiento doméstico" de Gentoo y en el servidor no tengo problemas pero en los clientes los navegadores no navegan, en cambio si tengo conexión con el servidor ...
> 
> Al configurar las líneas para "asegurarnos los servicios que solo trabajan para la LAN" en el iptables me dió un aviso que no sé si es un error (tal vez) ..., la admiración (!) me dice que es (--option) y que la tengo que anteponer y me deja continuar, a ver si capturo el pantallazo y lo subo al hilo ...
> 
> Este es el único problema que tengo ... ?????????????
> ...

 

El signo ! se traduce como "is not", es decir "no es".

Tu línea: iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport bootps -i ! ${LAN} -j REJECT

Traducida del críptico iptables al humano dice:

Agregar a la cadena Input si el protocolo es UDP y el puerto de destino es el número 67 (que corresponde al protocolo bootps) y la interface no es ${LAN} una regla que rechaze todos los paquetes que cumplen con todo este patrón.

En definitiva, un error en esta regla no evita que iptables funcione, simplemente deja expuesto el servicio bootps a internet que es lo que se trata de evitar.

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> PostData:
> 
> Sobre a lo que me refiero más arriba es lo siguiente:
> 
> En el manual citado se transcribe iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport bootps -i ! ${LAN} -j REJECT y siguientes líneas que contienen un carácter de cierre_admiración que, al ejecutarla, devuelve el aviso de incorrección y supongo que no se ejecuta, pues bien acabo de modificar esa línea por iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport bootps ! -i ${LAN} -j REJECT y siguientes aceptándose el comando correctamente, peeeeeeeero ...... continuo igual se comunican server/cliente y cliente/server con un ping pero el navegador/cliente no encuentra la IP pública de Internet ...
> ...

 

SIOCADDRT, por ahi debe venir el problema... Un poco mas de información sería de utilidad.

Que direcciones de IP tienen las placas de red del servidor? Quienes son 192.168.0.1 y 192.168.2.6?

Para diagnosticar, empieza por lo mas simple, Limpia todas tus reglas de iptables y agrega una sola:

```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o <tu_interface_wan> -j MASQUERADE
```

Solo con esa regla y forwarding habilitado en /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward tus clientes deberían poder salir a internet.

Si esto no funciona, entonces ya se puede descartar que el problema sea configuración de iptables para empezar a buscar por otro lado.

De que forma estás sirviendo DNS a la red?

Salud!

----------

## Luciernaga

Vamos a ver si me se explicar ..., este mensaje puede ser laaaaaargo ...

Tengo un PC viejo pero útil que lo quiero aprovechar como enrutador, de tal manera que le he agregado dos tarjetas de red Gigabit (10/100/1000) nuevas para que me filtre todo el tráfico de la red local a/de Internet, el esquema es el siguiente:

[Internet]<-->[Router]<-->[PC-1]<-->[Switch-8ports]<-->[red local/PCs]

El PC-1 incorpora dos tarjetas de red, una (eth0) directa al Router y la otra (eth1) al Switch que conmuta, via DHCP, al resto de PCs. Su sistema operativo instalado es Gentoo 2008, (uname -r = 2.6.29-gentoo-r5) (uname -p = AMD Sempron(TM) 2400+) (uname -m = i686) con estas configuraciones:

/etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=(

        "noop"

        "dhcp"

)

fallback_eth0=(

        "null"

        "apipa"

)

depend_br0() {

        need net.eth0 net.eth1

}

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.2.1" )

ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org

PING www.gentoo.org (209.177.148.228) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from wren.gentoo.org (209.177.148.228): icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=229 ms

64 bytes from wren.gentoo.org (209.177.148.228): icmp_seq=2 ttl=49 time=229 ms

64 bytes from wren.gentoo.org (209.177.148.228): icmp_seq=3 ttl=48 time=237 ms

--- www.gentoo.org ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 3994ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 229.018/232.075/237.789/4.062 ms

Aquí se ejecutaron exactamente estas líneas del manual para la configuración del "iptables" ...

iptables -F

iptables -t nat -F

iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT

iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

iptables -P FORWARD DROP

export LAN=eth0

export WAN=eth1

iptables -I INPUT 1 -i ${LAN} -j ACCEPT

iptables -I INPUT 1 -i lo -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport bootps ! -i ${LAN} -j REJECT

iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport domain ! -i ${LAN} -j REJECT

iptables -A INPUT -p TCP ! -i ${LAN} -d 0/0 --dport 0:1023 -j DROP

iptables -A INPUT -p UDP ! -i ${LAN} -d 0/0 --dport 0:1023 -j DROP

iptables -I FORWARD -i ${LAN} -d 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 -j DROP

iptables -A FORWARD -i ${LAN} -s 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A FORWARD -i ${WAN} -d 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0 -j ACCEPT

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ${WAN} -j MASQUERADE

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

for f in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/rp_filter ; do echo 1 > $f ; done

/etc/init.d/iptables save

rc-update add iptables default

/etc/sysctl.conf

net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1

net.ipv4.ip_dynaddr = 1

net.ipv4.conf.default.rp_filter = 1

net.ipv4.conf.all.rp_filter = 1

Espero no dejarme nada en el tintero, las máquinas se conectan unas con otras a través del ping pero los navegadores no enlazan con Internet ...

Y eso es todo por ahora, salvo rectificaciones, a mandar ..., gracias por vuestro esfuerzo y dedicación ...

 :Smile: 

PostData:

Mis dudas están en los dos comandos "export" puesto que eth0 es la que enlaza WAN, es decir Internet, y eth1 es la que enlaza la red local con el Switch ... ??????????

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Mis dudas están en los dos comandos "export" puesto que eth0 es la que enlaza WAN, es decir Internet, y eth1 es la que enlaza la red local con el Switch ... ??????????

 

La verdad no se lo que hace el comando export, pero si quisiera saber lo que hace lo comentaria y sustituiria ${WAN} por eth0 si se corresponde con ese nombre haciendo lo mismo con ${LAN}.

Creo que deberias hacer lo que te ha dicho Inodoro_Pereyra sobre iptables (despues podras afinar pero para hacerlo funcionar es mejor resumir) y si me apuras en el archivo /etc/conf.d/net, no creo que necesites br0 de todas maneras si asi te ha funcionado sigue con él, creo recordar que para este tipo de redes se necesita  "tun", echale un vistazo a tu kernel a ver si lo tienes compilado como modulo o dentro del kernel (creo que funciona de las dos formas).

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Export, "exporta" o setea las variables LAN y  WAN con cualquier contenido arbitrario y no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con el script de iptables. Puedes ejecutar el srcipt del manual que estás siguiendo reemplazando cada aparición de ${WAN} por eth0 y de ${LAN} por eth1 en tu caso.

Para que se entienda:

```
~ $ export mivariable="pepito"

~ $ echo $mivariable

pepito
```

A que te refieres con "no enlazan con internet"?

Un poco de conceptos:

- Tu navegador quiere acceder a www.google.com, como no conoce la direción de IP de este dominio tu sistema lee el archivo /etc/resolv.conf en busca de DNS para poder convertir este nombre de dominio a número de IP.

- Si obtiene un DNS valido de este archivo, entonces envía un paquete de datos al puerto 53 udp de este DNS preguntando: Quien es www.google.com?

- El DNS le responde: www.google.com es 209.85.195.104

- Tu navegador envía entonces una petición http a tu puerta de enlace que tiene como destino 209.85.195.104. (eth1 en ru touter).

- La puerta de enlace o gateway será la encargada de rutear de ida el paquete saliente hasta ese número de IP simplemente reenviándolo a su "next hop" que será el otro router que dices tener conectado a eth0, y que a su ves lo reenviará a su "next hop" que esta vez será el router de tu ISP y de vuelta hasta la pc que originó la conexión en primer lugar.

Como diagnosticar la conexión a internet en tu caso?

- Ver si tu router está haciendo NAT:

```
ping  74.125.127.100
```

- Ver si tu DNS funciona:

```
ping google.com
```

Un bridge entre eth0 y eth1 e intentar hacer NAT a la vez no son cosas que vayan de la mano. O usas una o la otra.

Podrías usar un bridge si el router que está conectado a eth0 tiene capacidad de hacer NAT. En caso contrario, vas a tener que deshacer el br0 ese, que seguramente es el causante del mensaje de error.

Vuelvo a preguntar lo mismo, con que estás resolviendo nombres de dominio?

Y por último. Dos interfaces de red en la misma subred, no son ruteables. Osea, si tu eth0 tiene como número de IP 192.168.0.X y tu eth1 192.168.0.X siendo tu máscara de subred 255.255.255.0, no vas a poder rutear tráfico ni hacer NAT entre ambas. (Por las dudas que el problema fuera ese).

Salud!

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Quote:*   

> ﻿ A que te refieres con "no enlazan con internet"? 

 

Es una cuestión de semántica ..., es decir del vocabulario empleado, no se diferencia con "conectar" por ejemplo y otros ...

La Real Academia Española de la Lengua nos dice de "enlazar" ...

1 - Coger o juntar algo con lazos.

2 - ﻿Dar enlace a algo con otra cosa, como partes de ...

3 - etc.

La definición de "enlazar" que nos trae la WordReference.com nos dice que, además de lo anterior, también aparece en estas entradas:

articular, concatenar, conectar, empalmar, enchufar, engranar, enlace, enredar, entrecruzar, entrelazar, hilvanar, ligar, punto, trabar, etc.

En definitiva lo que quise decir es que el navegador del PC cliente no encontraba la dirección de Internet que se le había dado y devolvía error de conexión ...

En estos momentos estoy tratando de "entender" las explicaciones que me habéis proporcionado y rectificando la configuración confeccionada que, por supuesto, mostraré en un nuevo mensaje ...

En cuanto a la pregunta ﻿ Vuelvo a preguntar lo mismo, con que estás resolviendo nombres de dominio?  no estoy seguro de si la respuesta que doy es correcta, veamos ...

Tanto en la tarjeta "eth0" que es la que se conecta directamente al Router, como comenté anteriormente via DHCP a Internet y que el contenido del archivo /etc/resolv.conf es nameserver 192.168.2.1 y a su vez es el gateway genérico del Router, como todos los clientes también están configurados via DHCP, bien sean los S.O.s Win o Linux, resulta que, puenteando físicamente con un cable RJ45 el Switch con el Router no tengo problemas de conexión a Internet con ningún equipo, peeeeeeeero .... en cuanto "desconecto" ese RJ45 del Router y "obligo" a que todo el tráfico de red circule a través del PC-1 para que lo filtre a través de las dos tarjetas Gigabit y el iptables pierdo la conexión de WAN en los clientes, seguro que es la errónea configuración de las tarjetas de red ...

En cuanto al direccionamiento dado a la tarjeta de red eth1 con IP 192.168.0.x y máscara 255.255.255.0 no sé si es errónea puesto que es la que (según mi criterio) enlaza con la red local en el Switch y los clientes configurados en DHCP, desde luego que como anoté antes se conectan con el ping sin pérdida de datos ...

En fin, releo por enésima vez el último mensaje (y el resto también) y procedo a los cambios de configuración ..., hasta entonces muchísimas gracias.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Bien, parece ser que lo he conseguido ...

[IMG]http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/2855/pingagentoo.jpg[/IMG]

... tanto este enlace como el mensaje están escritos y enviados desde un cliente Win2k a través del PC-1 que filtra el tráfico de red, por lo tanto voy a recapitular para ordenar convenientemente todos los cambios que he hecho ...

será pronto ...  :Wink: 

PostData:

Creo que ya está solucionado el tema, este agregado está escrito desde otro cliente (Arch Linux via DHCP) con lo que ...  :Wink: 

Definitivamente doy por terminado el tema, esta línea está escrita desde un tercer cliente (Windows 7 via DHCP) como lo demuestra este enlace ... [IMG]http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/7113/red2m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

## Luciernaga

Recapitulación:

Configuración de la red y sus archivos ...

/etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=(

	"noop"

	"dhcp"

)

fallback_eth0=(

	"null"

	"apipa"

)

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.2.1" )

/etc/dnsmasq.conf

interface=eth1

dhcp-range=192.168.0.100,192.168.0.250,72h

Primer error rectificado, en este archivo tenía puesta la interface eth0 ...

Desde el prompt ejecuto los siguientes comandos (con cambios significativos) ..., podríase crear un script con permisos de ejecución también ahora que es seguro que funcionan ...

iptables -F

iptables -t nat -F

iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT

iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

iptables -P FORWARD DROP

export LAN=eth1

export WAN=eth0

iptables -I INPUT 1 -i ${LAN} -j ACCEPT

iptables -I INPUT 1 -i lo ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport bootps ! -i ${LAN} -j REJECT

iptables -A INPUT -p UDP --dport domain ! -i ${LAN} -j REJECT

iptables -A INPUT -p TCP ! -i ${LAN} -d 0/0 --dport 0:1023 -j DROP

iptables -A INPUT -p UDP ! -i ${LAN} -d 0/0 --dport 0:1023 -j DROP

iptables -I FORWARD -i ${LAN} -d 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 -j DROP

iptables -A FORWARD -i ${LAN} -s 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A FORWARD -i ${WAN} -d 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ${WAN} -j MASQUERADE

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

for f in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/rp_filter ; do echo 1 > $f ; done

/etc/init.d/iptables save

rc-update add iptables default

Segundo error rectificado, tenía intercambiados los comandos "export", ahora son correctos.

Tercer error rectificado, en lo(s) parámetro(s) 0:1023 tenía establecido erróneamente 0:123.

Cuarto error rectificado, en los direccionamientos FORWARD tenía establecido 255.255.0.0 erróneamente.

/etc/sysctl.conf

net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1

net.ipv4.ip_dynaddr = 1

net.ipv4.conf.default.rp_filter = 1

net.ipv4.conf.all.rp_filter = 1

Después de reiniciar el sistema todo conectado ..., sin problemas como lo digo en el anterior mensaje ...

Gracias especiales al amigo y veterano "Inodoro_Pereyra" por darme la luz en este escabroso tema ...

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Desde el prompt ejecuto los siguientes comandos (con cambios significativos) ..., podríase crear un script con permisos de ejecución también ahora que es seguro que funcionan ...

 

El hecho de haber ejecutado /etc/init.d/iptables save ya te ha creado el script en cuestión, que será leído cada vez que iptables se inicie con /etc/init.d/iptables start y será reescrito con reglas nuevas si las hubiera al ejecutar /etc/init.d iptables stop, es decir, si has agregado iptables al runlevel default.

El script se guarda en /etc/iptables/

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Gracias especiales al amigo y veterano "Inodoro_Pereyra" por darme la luz en este escabroso tema ...
> 
> Saludos 

 

Gracias por nada, para eso estamos.

Parece que mis errores eran semánticos y los tuyos conceptuales  :Very Happy: 

Saludos!

----------

## Luciernaga

A la recíproca amigo Pereyra ..., pa eso estamos ...

Se me había pasado por alto decir que las variables "RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING=" y "RC_VERBOSE="  en el archivo /etc/conf.d/rc las tengo establecidas a yes ...

Por otro lado continúa saliendo en el arranque del sistema la línea SIOCADDRT: No such process después de cargar los drivers de las tarjetas de red (Gigabit) eth0 y eth1 ..., lo que no impide que el tráfico de red se colapse o se corte entre clientes y servidor y la WAN.

Sinceramente, desconozco el porqué se origina y sus fundamentos.

Saludos  :Wink: 

PostData:

Leyendo por Internet sobre "SIOCADDRT" parece ser que es route quién la origina por algo inadecuado compilado en el kernel, pero no termino de dar con su fundamento ..., dado que la compilación del núcleo la he realizado con "genkernel" será necesario investigar más todavía ...

----------

## pelelademadera

bueno, vuelvo al tema despues de unas vacaciones medio largas....

la verdad q volvi a arch, deje todo andando y cuando regrese de las vacaciones volvi a gentoo....

estoy tan familiarizado q no me gusta otra cosa...

el tema eran los dns, se ve que arch carga el demonio automaticamente entonces me solucionaba el problema....

hice un emerge dnsmasq y lo acomode a la configuracion...

no se como hacer que sea manual el asunto.. o sea, poner el server en el resolv.conf de los clientes y que el server haga el trabajo, pero estaticamente.

el unico problema q tengo es que internet va muy lento en los clientes, como si el server no me pasara bien la red.

otra cosa que note es que desde el cliente q estoy usando, el ping al server tarda entre 200 y 800 ms.... me parece un tanto mucho.

puede que esto se deba a que hay algun cable dañado?

y aparte de eso, me gustaria saber si. quiero usar distcc. que trabajen los clientes y que el server no compile nada.

pasa que no quiero que distfiles este en el server. hay alguna forma de que cuando actualize el server se fije en el cliente en vez de en su disco, sin montarlo mediante nfs??

graciela

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> no se como hacer que sea manual el asunto.. o sea, poner el server en el resolv.conf de los clientes y que el server haga el trabajo, pero estaticamente.

 

No entiendo la pregunta. Si me podés explicar mejor por ahí te puedo dar una mano con eso.

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> otra cosa que note es que desde el cliente q estoy usando, el ping al server tarda entre 200 y 800 ms.... me parece un tanto mucho.
> 
> puede que esto se deba a que hay algun cable dañado?

 

En la red local la latencia no debería ser mayor a 1 milisegundo. Estás haciendo QoS?

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> y aparte de eso, me gustaria saber si. quiero usar distcc. que trabajen los clientes y que el server no compile nada.
> 
> pasa que no quiero que distfiles este en el server. hay alguna forma de que cuando actualize el server se fije en el cliente en vez de en su disco, sin montarlo mediante nfs??

 

Si, rsync de por medio te podés montar tu propio servidor de réplica local, de todas formas, exportar el árbol de portage con NFS es muchísimo mas eficiente por que en lugar de propagar /usr/portage por toda la red y ocupar el mismo espacio varias veces en distintas pc (además de perder el tiempo en sincronizar N cantidad de veces), sincronizando un directorio portage exportado y montado en los clientes una única vez se sincroniza para toda la red.

Si tu problema son los distfiles por falta de espacio podrías tener /usr/portage exportado en el servidor y dentro de /usr/portage del servidor montado el /usr/portage/distfiles alojado en otra pc por ejemplo, o la combinación que se te ocurra o mejor venga al caso.

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

o sea que por el ping, tengo algun problema en el cableado. no tengo ningun servicio raro para mi. solo iptables, sin filtrado ni nada, y va lento todo entre la red....

lo del resolv.conf. no se bien que es un dns ni nada. o sea, lo que pregunto es si se puede poner un cierto ip en el resolv.conf. y que no tenga que iniciar el servicio dnsmasq en en server...

no se si tiene mucho sentido, pero por preguntar nomas

gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> o sea que por el ping, tengo algun problema en el cableado. no tengo ningun servicio raro para mi. solo iptables, sin filtrado ni nada, y va lento todo entre la red....
> 
> lo del resolv.conf. no se bien que es un dns ni nada. o sea, lo que pregunto es si se puede poner un cierto ip en el resolv.conf. y que no tenga que iniciar el servicio dnsmasq en en server...
> 
> no se si tiene mucho sentido, pero por preguntar nomas
> ...

 

DNS en la wikipedia.

Es el sistema que convierte direcciones de dominio a número de IP, tu archivo resolv.conf puede contener el número de IP de cualquier servidor de DNS, puede ser tu servidor, puede ser los DNS de tu proveedos o puede ser cualquier DNS público.

Acerca de la latencia, que un paquete de datos demore mas de 1 milisegundo en ir y volver en la red bien podría ser problemas de cableado pero es lo menos probable, un cable bien armado o funciona o no funciona, no tiene puntos medios, lo que sí te puede estar afectando es el largo del cable, si bien el límite teórico de tirada para UTP es de 100 metros, tengo tirones de 300 metros funcionando hace años sin problemas por ejemplo.

Es mas probable que una falla así la esté originando software, placas de red defectuosas o que no están negocioando bien el tipo de enlace o interferencia en el cable (y aquí si que es importante un cable bien armado).

Para ir descartando, revisa que el cable esté armado siguiendo los estándares A o B.

Salud!

----------

